# One Special Quarter-Horse.



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

So sorry about the loss of your friend. Its a difficult decision to put a horse or any animal down. I have had to do it way to many times in my life and each time I thank God I had the ablility to help them on their way. Bless you and Rest in Peace Peanut.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. I can only imagine what he meant to you.

Rest in peace Peanut.


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

=[


----------

